# What happened to that GBATemp Cheat forum?



## WorkNoFun (Nov 26, 2012)

There was a forum where people worked on adding cheats to a database, it was maintained by I think Narin, and Elixirdream? Not 100% sure on that part, but it was the place to go for the latest usrcheat.dat among other formats of the DB. The site as far as I can see has been gone since the hacking, I'm wondering if they moved somewhere and where can one find the latest up to date DB.

Sorry if this has been addressed time and time again, I did search but only the threads that come up are many years old.


----------



## Lastly (Nov 26, 2012)

Narin went missing. That's all I remember about.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.codemasters-project.net/ IIRC


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahh, just realized that the guy updating the database on GBAtemp cheats was actually just mirroring the CMP release. The thread on CMP is here.

Edit: you need to be logged onto the site


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this, but you can just use the DS Scene ROM Tool if you want the latest cheat database.


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 9, 2012)

kirbymaster101 said:


> I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this, but you can just use the DS Scene ROM Tool if you want the latest cheat database.


Of course you can post it, but if you don't want the software simply downloading the database itself is certainly easier. I just mirrored it on FileTrip.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Dec 9, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Of course you can post it, but if you don't want the software simply downloading the database itself is certainly easier. I just mirrored it on FileTrip.


Even easier, forgot how I got this link but I think this link pretty much updates every time there's a new cheat database:
files-ds-scene.net/romtool/releases/cmp/CMP_USRcheat.rar


----------



## Terminator02 (Dec 9, 2012)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Even easier, forgot how I got this link but I think this link pretty much updates every time there's a new cheat database:
> files-ds-scene.net/romtool/releases/cmp/CMP_USRcheat.rar


That's cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2012)

You probably got it from me, I ran some HTTP logging software while letting the program update to grab the link.

I'm just too lazy to save it somewhere, which is why I just give people the link to the tool nowadays.


----------

